# Bass Amplifier - EQ settings



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello, I'm trying to figure out my 10 band EQ.. I've never really played with it in the past, but recently i've been desiring a sound with more treble and less woof. To be honest, I dont know the values of the frequencies, or how what is going to do what. so something along the lines of... I guess a few typical presets known to produce more treble and stuff, suitable for punk rock and alternative rock. If i can get that, without getting too fuzzy or anything (I have a pedal for that), then that would be great!

Additional Info :-
Amp Head: 'Hartke3500' 350 watt head
Cabinet: 'Hartke VX410' (4 x 10 inch speakers, 400 watts)
Basses: Epiphone Thunderbird IV, Cort 700 action bass

my stuff isn't the creme de le creme but it still cost me a bit. I can get enough power to drown out the Guitarist if I want, but i usually have my volume around 6-7 on the dial. My amp head also features tube and solid state pre-amps, compressor and a contour (low pass/highpass). 

so, I know the T-bird is a bassy bass... but if i could hear more so the tone and crunch of the string than the air and bass, or atleast less air and woofy bass.. 
(the dream would be to sound like matt freeman from rancid), course for that i'd need P-basses etc. 

If i could know before Saturday, that would be sweet.. we're recording our EP. 
Thankyou. :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Hayds510 :wave:

Firstly, The 'average' hearing range is from approx 40Hz to 20KHz, slowly reducing in range with age etc. You'll need the 'Bridge' pickup on high volume, then using the 'bass' pickup to add 'depth' and 'warmth' as required.

Regarding the EQ, it's a matter of trial and error but a good starting-point would be to have the first 5 sliders at centre-position, then slope the remaining 5 gradually upwards to max.

From there, it's mainly just playing and tweaking to get the precise sound you're after. Once you've got the sound you like, it might easier to remember the 'curve-pattern' of all the sliders, rather than the precise setting of each one. After a while, you'll be able to visualise the sound you want by imagining the pattern - Thick bassy sounds would have the 'lower' end of the curve high up, then dropping down in the middle, to curve up again at t'other end. Low 'bottom' and 'top' with a high mid-range would give a tinny 'cheap-radio' sound and so on.

*WARNING!* - There's nearly an infinite combinations of sounds possible, depending on guitar-settings and amp/EQ settings, it's all too easy to get diverted and off-track, just investigating them all :grin:

Good luck with the recording


----------

